
Allen's Interval Algebra - espeed
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~alspaugh/cls/shr/allen.html
======
jayajay
Awesome... I found this on December 17th:

[https://www.research.ibm.com/haifa/ponderthis/challenges/Jan...](https://www.research.ibm.com/haifa/ponderthis/challenges/January2001.html)

I can't remember if I stumbled upon that from HN or not, but it's a neat
little problem to think about, and seems like it would have been nice to see
Allen's algebra at the time.

